# Inexpensive hotel in Atlantic City



## joetheinspector (Aug 25, 2013)

If I go to Atlantic City for this year’s conference I will need to do it on my own time and my own dime.

Does anyone know of an inexpensive hotel in the area of the conference? Or any tips on airfare?


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2013)

Check airlines daily

Check kayak and cheapair.com

See if someone has a room with two full size or queen beds and split the cost


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2013)

hotels.com


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought I saw an email from icc offering some type of assistance , could have been wrong


----------



## RJJ (Aug 25, 2013)

If you rent a car you may find something outside the city that is a lower rate. Problem is that NJ shore is a resort area and they are all charging top rates.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2013)

cda, the ICC scholarships have already been awarded, had to apply months ago.............


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2013)

ok

Joe check out Travelocity, put in atlantic city and will list a lot of places from low to high on price

Search For A Hotel City Convention Center&cityCountryCode=US&dateFormat=mm/dd/yyyy&searchMode=city#O1


----------



## Mech (Aug 26, 2013)

If you're the gambling type, you could try and comp a room at a casino.


----------



## joetheinspector (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the good responses;ojk. I will check into it.

I did apply for an ICC scholarship and was not awarded one. I bet a heck of a lot more people apply then available scholarships


----------



## RJJ (Aug 27, 2013)

I applied and heard nothing back.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 27, 2013)

Farecompare dot com is another good web site to price shop rooms, vehicles, room & vehicle

combos.

.


----------



## joetheinspector (Aug 28, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> I applied and heard nothing back.


Same here. ICC said the scholarships would be awarded on or before July 18th.

I heard nothing so I assume that means I did not receive one


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2013)

5001

well you should not put that you are a card carrying member of the "Building Codes Forum"

IRS ICC ???


----------

